# NEED HELP!! Plants dying off :(



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

My plants roots are dying off, they are somewhat rotten and the leaves are all falling apart. I am turning on the lights same as before 5hrs. / day. The plants are showing yellowing  This has never happened before. Anyone care to help?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

brapbrapboom said:


> My plants roots are dying off, they are somewhat rotten and the leaves are all falling apart. I am turning on the lights same as before 5hrs. / day. The plants are showing yellowing  This has never happened before. Anyone care to help?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We would need lots, lots more info to help. What kind of plants, what kind of lights are you using (btw, 5 hours is too short of a light period in almost all situations). What kind of gravel. What type of fertilizers, if any?

Harry


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yar, need more info to be able to help.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

your light is on for only 5 hours? 

Could be that your plants aren't getting enough light.....

should be ~10 hrs a day, no?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Five hours of light is a very short period.
You need plants from tundra they are accustom to this

People use 8-12 hours of light.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> We would need lots, lots more info to help. What kind of plants, what kind of lights are you using (btw, 5 hours is too short of a light period in almost all situations). What kind of gravel. What type of fertilizers, if any?
> 
> Harry


That's the exact info we need to better help you figure out what's happening. But like everyone else 5 hours is not enough time for plants to start it's photosynthesis . Takes them 4 hours just to even start. Use a timer set to 8 hours so not to shock them first off, then go from there.


----------

